# Buttermilk Chicken wings



## Raine (Nov 22, 2004)

Buttermilk Chicken wings.

 5-lbs chicken wings, cut in 3-sections, tips discarded.
 Buttermilk
 1/3-cup     Kosher Salt
 1/3-cup     Brown Sugar
 2/3-cup     Spicy BBQ Rub (1/3 for brine, 1/3 just prior to cooking)
 1/4-cup     Louisiana style hot sauce
 1/4-cup     Warm water
 1-gallon ziploc bag

 In 1-gallon ziploc bag add brown sugar, kosher salt, BBQ rub, hot sauce
and  warm water.
 Manipulate bag until brown sugar and kosher salt are mostly dissolved.
 Add chicken wing pieces, manipulate bag until wing sections are coated.
 Add buttermilk to within 1-inch of top of bag.

 Refrigerate for 4-6 hours. (I place the full ziploc in a bowl, so if it
 leaks there's not a gigantic mess.)

 Take wings from ziploc, rinse.
 Coat with remaining 1/3-cup spicy BBQ rub.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 23, 2004)

Yowza!  Love this - tx, Rainee!


----------

